# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Управление бух итогами.

## fryyktt

Товарищи помогите пожалуйста решить возникшие сложности. 1с 7.7 Упрощенка. Бухгалтер в Управлении бухгалтерскими итогами выставила 4й квартал, сделала перерасчет, но когда заходит допусти в Журнал счета по субконто там все равно автоматом стоит 3й квартал. это проблема номер раз. Проблема номер два. Это то что начали без предупреждения пытаться что то исправить и теперь В управлении итогами вообще выставлен следующий год. То есть расчет идет с 1го по 2й квартал 2012 года, но в отчетах все так же по умолчанию стоит 3й квартал текущего. Выручайте

----------


## Coco

Здравствуйте, может быть Вам уже ответили в личку, но если нет, то попробуйте зайти меню Сервис-Параметры на закладке бухгалтерские итоги и выберите необходимый вам квартал.

----------

